
Judge Rules Milwaukee Flouted U.S. Constitution in Response to Pokemon Go Craze - protomyth
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/judge-rules-milwaukee-wisconsin-flouted-us-constitution-response-pokemon-go-craze-1023069
======
jmcdiesel
Funny how for the longest time now, cities and counties take more and more
money from public parks citing their underuse... then when they get used, they
cry out legally to stop the use.

Part of the costs of a park is cleaning up after people, its already in the
budget. So is the landscaping. So is the coverage for wear and tear in
general.

Its also funny to see the difference. National Park Service embraces Pokemon
Go and enjoyed the increased park traffic. Austin embraced it and stores all
over downtown and even government buildings had specials for Pokemon GO'ers
(some public art museums here gave like 50% off admission if you were Pokemon
hunting)

And the fact that so many normally sedentary people were getting up and going
out and doing shit and getting exercise .. and people still went out of their
way to be dicks about it... I don't get it.

Aside from Niantic's handling of the game, its PR and its issues, the pokemon
GO craze was probably one of the most positive, healthy things to go viral in
a very long time in the US...

~~~
DanBC
> And the fact that so many normally sedentary people were getting up and
> going out and doing shit and getting exercise

A minor nit, but Pokemon go did not increase activity levels for most players.

[http://www.nhs.uk/news/2016/12December/Pages/Pok%C3%A9mon-
no...](http://www.nhs.uk/news/2016/12December/Pages/Pok%C3%A9mon-no-go-games-
exercise-effects-short-lived-in-most-players.aspx)

[http://www.bmj.com/content/355/bmj.i6270](http://www.bmj.com/content/355/bmj.i6270)

~~~
johnny_and1
It just increased general phone usage by ~16% per day. Daily path length
stayed the same. (Source: study on 2800 phone users that played Pokemon GO.
Data collected for at least 4 weeks having the first gaming session in the
middle. Data was collected through an app that monitors your phone usage, no
self-reported data. Will be presented at MobileHCI '17)

~~~
cududa
Too small a sample size for physical activity (fine for HCI, though) and was
probably orchestrated after the hype of it. Does this paper live in those
parameters?

~~~
johnny_and1
Initial sample size was 21k users but we've reduced it to the people that
filled some questionnaire regarding demographics and personality traits. To
which parameters are you referring?

------
Paul-ish
This seems like a place where industry self-regulation could be helpful. It
could be helpful if there were an organization that would keep track of
blacklisted areas (eg whitehouse lawn) and release them for all to the public,
and developers in particular, for easy consumption. There would need to be
some procedure for adding or removing regions from the database, eg a written
request from a relevant government official acting in their capacity as an
official.

I think we would see less heavy handed actions if there was a lighter touch
option available.

~~~
jmcdiesel
Or... we place the blame on being in bad places where the blame belongs.

If I throw $10,000 over the white house fence and you jump the fence to get to
it, its still YOUR problem and YOU are the one at fault for being where you
arent supposed to be.

Place the blame on the people who disregard the rules, the game isnt
responsible because it placed something there.

This would be like... "Hey, you shot a deer in the middle of the street
downtown during deer season, i guess its not your fault that you were hunting
deer in the middle of the street, there was a deer here afterall..."

~~~
dragonwriter
> If I throw $10,000 over the white house fence and you jump the fence to get
> to it, its still YOUR problem and YOU are the one at fault for being where
> you arent supposed to be.

Actually, I'm fairly sure throwing objects over the White House fence without
some authority is _also_ illegal, so in your example _both_ parties would
legally be at fault.

~~~
sqeaky
Somehow, I don't think normal rules apply to people who have enough spare
money so that can they toss $10,000 just to see what you will do.

~~~
sqeaky
Interesting how this went through up and downvotes.

Yet no one telling me why I am wrong.

There are so many ways to dodge rules with money. One could be a diplomat and
immune, claim it was a campaign donation to get the favor and therefor
lenience of the incumbent, use the rest of the money to hire suberb lawyers to
drag the case out forever, Since its the presidents lawn a presidential pardon
might help or of any of the other ways were having a ton of wealth simply
provides more options.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
If this interests you, you might like this talk about virtual worlds and their
consequences, from someone who actually has deep experience with the subject:
[https://vimeo.com/208372546](https://vimeo.com/208372546)

------
iaw
Wow, that is an extremely thoughtful judge.

~~~
umanwizard
Federal judges tend to be incredibly competent and intelligent. It's not an
elected position like it is for most state judges.

